# Struggling to roll milk with two hole steam tip



## dss123 (8 mo ago)

Recently upgraded to Profitec 600. It has a powerful steam boiler and two hole tip.

With my previous Sage Barista Express… I’d really got my milk frothing down. The single hole tip producing great micro foam and a good vortex / rolling action to break up bigger bubbles and blend into a wonderful moussey texture.

However, I’m really struggling with the Profitec steam tip. I’m generating the foam ok… though it’s a little coarser than I’d like. But try as I might, I can’t find the right spot to get the milk rolling. I almost feel as though the two holes cancel each other out so I can’t create any kind of vortex.

I’ve tried all different positions, angles, depths…
nothing seems to work as well as the sage.

I know the theory… and employed it to good effect for many years with the Sage… but feel I’m right back to being a novice with the two hole tip and having re-learn the technique.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I love lattes (and latte art) but right now my milk is wrecking otherwise delicious shots…. I’m really running out of ideas.

I will say… the Profitec is way quicker at steaming. Which is great, but also part of the problem perhaps. But time aside I can’t even get things rolling.

cheers


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

How about a 1 hole or 3 hole tip, or possibly a 4 hole tip swap ???

No idea where to purchase them from, others will no doubt offer retailer suggestions.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Get yourself a one hole tip. You’ll soon sort it out. I’m firmly of the though that, too many holes spoil the microfoam!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I imagine that the more holes there are, the more careful/skilled you have to be to get the right angle as your are changing 4 streams of steam with every slight movement of the wand.


----------

